# Altisource vendors



## eagle101 (Dec 31, 2013)

All, happy New Year. I am new to this forum and have already learned a great deal of information and advices. I would appreciate it if anyone of you could share some tips about working for Altisource. Any thoughts, advise, or word of wisdom is appreciated.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Cant tell you anything good. We tried them a few years ago and kicked them to the curb. A good friend is going to Huntsville to start a construction job on next Monday so there must be other type of work....?


----------



## eagle101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Much appreciated. If possible, please elaborate. Thanks.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

We did really well with them until they decided to go the regional route,the pay was coming in like clockwork....but when they switched up there was no warning, it was like shutting off a faucet


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

they are no different than any other greedy pp company. Dropped them
like a hot potato.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Cant tell you anything good. We tried them a few years ago and kicked them to the curb. A good friend is going to Huntsville to start a construction job on next Monday so there must be other type of work....?


 For the benefit of the Newbie asking the question, you should have said "We've kicked everyone to the curb!" :thumbup:


----------



## eagle101 (Dec 31, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> For the benefit of the Newbie asking the question, you should have said "We've kicked everyone to the curb!" :thumbup:


Thanks BRADSConst. Not sure what you meant by "We've kicked everyone to the curb!" - did you mean the Newbie or the greedy PPI companies?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

eagle101 said:


> Thanks BRADSConst. Not sure what you meant by "We've kicked everyone to the curb!" - did you mean the Newbie or the greedy PPI companies?


Wannabe has kicked all PP companies to the curb. He only completes work broker direct. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Now Brad... Before I kicked all the scum to the curb...Altisource went 1st. They ranked at the top of my disposal list.

Eagle, I dont know exactly who he is working with in Huntsville but I know its contracting..mostly exterior stuff and he is "fixing" or streamlining a companies service dept. I guess there is so much work that they needed his skills to project manage/train. He is VERY good at his trade but its to cold here to do any exterior work. I was in Birmingham in Sept for more "schooling"/certifying and that place was booming! Went on down to Gulf Shores and visited with some tradesman in the restoration and they were swamped with work. Due to my visit an employee of ours is in Destin, Fl helping a company...hope he comes back!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Many of the older posters here are doing minimal, if any work for Nationals anymore, but they stick around to help newbies from walking down the same paths.


----------



## eagle101 (Dec 31, 2013)

All, I am thankful to those who walked the walk and talked the talk. If it wasn't for those good old school folks, we would have all been lost. Keep the word of wisdom coming. Sometimes we have to kick the greed to the curb.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

PM me if you are looking for private party work and i can pass along..it may not be the type of work you want but hey you never know.


----------



## nwvendor (Jan 1, 2014)

anybody out in Washington state have any advice or tips on what pp company to work for.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

nwvendor said:


> anybody out in Washington state have any advice or tips on what pp company to work for.



Safeguard


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

I do altisource work for a company not a regional but they cover a few states. Its REO work and the pay is pretty good, I usually do only PP work, but the altsource is not bad. They are supposely doing away with ISB bundle which is a bunch of crap.


----------

